# 7.1 Surround Sound Drivers



## jnpgroup (Jan 28, 2008)

hi All,

I'm rebuilding a colleages PC after his hard drive died, I've put a XP Pro build onto his PC and it is missing sound card drivers.... The spec that he has sent me (doing his PC remotely) is...
eavsham axis 64 mkr april 2005

amd athlon 64 3200+
ms1 nvidia nforce 4 motherboard

7.1 channel surround sound on board.

He isnt that computer literate so info on the PC is sarce to say the least. I have tried to downloaded drivers from nivida but none of them work, I've read taht the sound card is a on board one with the motherboard, so I also trounced the internet looking for chipset drivers, but nothing.

Any help would be greatly appreiciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Evesham apparently have zero customer support, unless you pay for it!

Have your friend download this free utility.......
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

It will give him a system audit of his hardware and will either mention the sound adapter by name, like Realtek for example, or at least give the exact name of the motherboard chipset.
Once we have some better clues we will have better luck finding the appropriate drivers.


----------



## jnpgroup (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, I'll get that sorted out tonight.


----------



## jnpgroup (Jan 28, 2008)

The audio adapter has come in as.... nVIDIA MCP04 - Audio Codec Interface

I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## jnpgroup (Jan 28, 2008)

Can anyone help? I cant find any drivers for it? I thought i had but then i read that they were 64bit.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Try these......
http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=23&PFid=31&Level=5&Conn=4

Or have you already tried?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi again
Sorry...i thought that was a download link
http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2...-audio-codecs-driver-a3.54-free-download.html

It's the ALC850 drivers, I believe you need.


----------



## jnpgroup (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks again, I'll be trying these tonight. Let you know how they go.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Any luck?


----------



## jnpgroup (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, sorry for the delay in replying.

No these drivers didnt work! I'm really at a loss.


----------

